# Who is Chuck Hawk? Does he know what is up? Is he worth it?



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

He has a great site and it must see good traffic for the google ratings it has.

Is he worth the $$ to subscribe??

Or is he a moron?

RC


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

I've looked to his site as a reference quite often. Lots of free info there that leads me to think he knows what he is talking about. Not sure if it's worth subscribing, looks to me like he knows his stuff though.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Agreed, I do the same. Wouldn't pay him for the information that is already there, though.


----------

